# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  ошибка при выгрузке декларации из 1С 7.7, релиз 240

## natalifed1

Добрый день! Такая проблема: после обновления при попытки выгрузить декларацию выдает ошибку
Компонента V7Plus : Ошибка инициализации XML Parser
xmlКорень = xmlФайлВыгрузки.СоздатьПодч  иненныйЭлемент("Файл");
{C:\PROGRAM FILES\1CV77\SSTDB\EXTFORMS\RP14Q4.GRP\USN01.ERT(30  06)}: Значение не представляет агрегатный объект (СоздатьПодчиненныйЭлемен  )
Как это исправить? Прошу помощи

----------

